# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Αποχαιρετιστήριο καλοκαιρινό beach party του AWMN

## vmanolis

Μετά την επιτυχία του προηγούμενου beach party (βλέπε http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31549) είπα να ανοίξω αυτή την ενότητα για να δούμε τις επιθυμίες των ΑΜΔΑ-ιτών για ένα τέτοιο party.  ::  
Υπήρξαν αρκετοί που επιθυμούν να επαναληφθεί έστω και μερικώς η επιτυχία του προηγούμενου beach party, αλλά και άλλοι που για λόγους "ανωτέρας βίας" δεν μπόρεσαν να λάβουν μέρος.  ::  
Από την ενότητα του προηγούμενου beach party (βλέπε http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=444124#444124) είχε προταθεί το *Σάββατο 1 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007*.
Εναλλακτή ημέρα το ακριβώς επόμενο Σάββατο. Διαλέχτε...  ::  

Ελπίζω να παρευρεθούν τουλάχιστον οι "γείτονές" μου (aangelis, mojiro, petzi, kakalos) που "είχαν δώσει ρεσιτάλ" στο beach party, αλλά και αρκετοί που δεν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν (π.χ. papashark, smarag, fireball, LordD, kinglyr, matsulas, sas, inkas...).  ::  
Δηλώστε συμμετοχές . . .

Μέχρι τώρα λοιπόν για αρχή έχουμε:
*kabaiver*
*tolishawk* + *kotsos*, *Batman*
*nikpanGR* + models ?
*bedrock*
*Vigor* ?  ::  

Από τους γείτονες κανείς μέχρι τώρα ;  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Εγώ μέσα είμαι πάντως. Για να δούμε τι λέει ο λαός!

----------


## tolishawk

Εννοείτε μέσα μαζί με kotsos και Batman. Άλλωστε εγώ έριξα την ημερομηνία.

Για να δούμε ποιός θα την σηκώσει....

----------


## nikpanGR

μεσα με 2 ουκρανέζες θεές φίλες μου.....εκτός απροόπτου....

----------


## bedrock

Mέσα και εγώ !!!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Θα φέρεις και το set σου?  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή "ψηστικά" από θέμα εξοπλισμού, δεν διαθέτω, ποιοι από όσους έρθουν θα διαθέτουν τα ανάλογα αξεσουάρ (ψησταριές, μασιές, κάρβουνα) όπως την προηγούμενη φορά, ώστε να δούμε τυχόν ελλείψεις έγκαιρα ;  ::  
Για κρεατικά (σουβλάκια, μπριζόλες, κοτόπουλα, λουκάνικα) και ψωμάκια, όπως την άλλη φορά, θα συμβάλουμε εννοείται όλοι και με το παραπάνω, αφού και τότε έμειναν αρκετά κομμάτια.  ::  
Άντε μια που οι ζέστες κρατάνε καλά, να δροσιστούμε αλλά ΑΜΔΑ. Του χρόνου πάλι.  ::   ::  




> Εννοείτε μέσα μαζί με kotsos και Batman. Άλλωστε εγώ έριξα την ημερομηνία.


Άντε να δούμε "τι ψάρια πιάνεις".  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Α, να μην το ξεχάσουμε: Από "ηχητική κάλυψη" τι έχετε κατά νου;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Παιδιά μπράβο για την ενέργεια αλλά δυστυχώς θα λείπω επαρχεία εκείνη την ημέρα.

----------


## speedylaptop

Δυστυχως και εγω θα λειπω εκεινη την περιοδο μαλλον εκτος απροοπτου 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## anka

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω θα είμαι εκτός Αττικής το Σάββατο.  ::

----------


## Θνασης

που θα γινει μπας κ ερθω?στο ιδιο μερος με την προηγουμενη φορα η αλλου?

----------


## bedrock

Μουσικούλα μπορώ να βάλω και εγώ αλλά είναι κάπως μονότονη η δική μου...  ::   ::

----------


## badge

Εγώ δυστυχώς θα είμαι ακόμα στο νησί. Βλέπω όμως ότι μέχρι στιγμής μαζί με εμένα είμαστε 4 που δε μπορούμε λόγω ημερομηνίας. Μήπως να καταχωρούσαμε μια ψηφοφορία που να έδειχνε πόσοι θα ερχόντουσαν αν το κάναμε το επόμενο Σάββατο; Που είναι και το πριν από τις εκλογές και θα έχουν γυρίσει πλέον όλοι κλπ κλπ?

----------


## vmanolis

> Μήπως να καταχωρούσαμε μια ψηφοφορία που να έδειχνε πόσοι θα ερχόντουσαν αν το κάναμε το επόμενο Σάββατο;


Κανένα πρόβλημα. Δηλώστε το και αυτό.  ::  
Αν δηλαδή θα προτιμούσατε το αμέσως επόμενο Σαββάτο. Γιατί όχι.  ::

----------


## tolishawk

> Αν δηλαδή θα προτιμούσατε το αμέσως επόμενο Σαββάτο. Γιατί όχι.


Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν. Καλύτερα το άλλο Σαββάτο.

Μέσα και εγώ με kotsos και Batman

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Αν δηλαδή θα προτιμούσατε το αμέσως επόμενο Σαββάτο. Γιατί όχι. 
> 
> 
> Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν. Καλύτερα το άλλο Σαββάτο.
> 
> Μέσα και εγώ με kotsos και Batman


Καλώς.  ::  
Από τους υπόλοιπους που θέλουν να έρθουν, έχουμε κάτι;  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Παιδες το Σ 1/9 μπορω αλλα για το αλλο στις 8/9 δυστυχως δεν γινεται γιατι θα ειμαι Καβαλα σε εναν γαμο.

----------


## quam

Για 1η του μήνα έχω τη δυνατότητα να έρθω και εγώ. Για το επόμενο Σάββατο όμως δεν θα μπορώ.
Όποτε και να γίνει πάντως είμαι σίγουρος πως θα έχει επιτυχία.

----------


## vmanolis

> Παιδες το Σ 1/9 μπορω αλλα για το αλλο στις 8/9 δυστυχως δεν γινεται γιατι θα ειμαι Καβαλα σε εναν γαμο.





> Για 1η του μήνα έχω τη δυνατότητα να έρθω και εγώ. Για το επόμενο Σάββατο όμως δεν θα μπορώ.
> Όποτε και να γίνει πάντως είμαι σίγουρος πως θα έχει επιτυχία.


Ας μαζέψουμε μερικές "επιθυμίες" δειγματοληπτικά και έπειτα βλέπουμε.  ::  
Όσο περισσότεροι μας πουν τις επιθυμίες τους, τόσο πιο σωστή θα είναι η τελική απόφαση.  ::  
Περιμένουμε τις επιθυμίες σας λοιπόν.  ::

----------


## jz

Εγώ δυστυχώς μέχρι τις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω ή να πάω πουθενά μίας και έχω ταξίδια με το καράβι (Π.Ν) και θα γυρνάω αργά. Ότι και να γίνει πάντος είμαι σίγουρος πως θα είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία.

----------


## psp104

Eγώ χθές γύρισα από διακοπές και ξεκινάει το διάβασμα για εξεταστική.Δύσκολα θα μπορέσω να έρθω,αν και θ'αποφασίσω εκείνες τις μέρες..  ::

----------


## Vigor

Δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## vmanolis

Βλέπω να μαζευόμαστε "τρεις και ο κούκος" που λένε. Από την άλλη έχουμε και το μπάχαλο με τις πυρκαγιές...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ωραίο avatar. Από φέτος το καλοκαίρι είναι?  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Ωραίο avatar. Από φέτος το καλοκαίρι είναι?


Yeap. It' my wife...  ::  
Προέρχεται από την φωτό που ακολουθεί (με μειωμένη ανάλυση βέβαια).  ::  

Υ.Γ.: Δεν νομίζω με όλα αυτά που ποστάρουν διάφοροι π.χ. (εδώ) να πέσει moderartion στην φωτό μου.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Ωραίο avatar. Από φέτος το καλοκαίρι είναι? 
> 
> 
> Yeap. It' my wife...  
> Προέρχεται από την φωτό που ακολουθεί (με μειωμένη ανάλυση βέβαια).  
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Δεν νομίζω με όλα αυτά που ποστάρουν διάφοροι π.χ. (εδώ) να πέσει moderartion στην φωτό μου.


Την γυναίκα σου την ρώτησες Μανώλη αν θέλει να ποστάρεις φωτογραφίες της?

----------


## vmanolis

Την γυναίκα σου την ρώτησες Μανώλη αν θέλει να ποστάρεις φωτογραφίες της?[/quote]
Ξέρεις κάποια (έστω και λίγο όμορφη εμφανισιακά) που ειλικρινά να μην θέλει ;
Μην κρυβόμαστε. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν "φαίνεται" και κάτι περίεργο...

----------


## nikpanGR

το λέω για να μην σε κυνηγαει....με τον μπλάστη....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> το λέω για να μην σε κυνηγαει....με τον μπλάστη....


*Από* και *κλείεται*. Την ξέρεις άλλωστε.  ::  

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Θα κάνουμε κάτι με το "πιθανό" beach party ή το ματαιώνουμε;  ::  
Χωρίς συμμετοχή δεν λέει άλλωστε.  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Λόγω του γενικού μπάχαλου με τις φωτιές θα είναι δύσκολο να πετύχει το beach party. Επίσης θα έχουμε και πρόβλημα με το άναμα των ψησταριών κλπ γιατί με την αυξημένη επιφυλακή λόγω πυρκαγιών θα μας κυνηγάνε...

----------


## vmanolis

Λες να έρθουν από επάνω μας τα Canadair ;
 ::   ::   ::  

Εν πάση περιπτώση, βλέπω να το ματαιώνουμε. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε "το θέτω επί τάπητος" μέσω του forum.  ::

----------

